# Fallout New Vegas: Wie berechnet sich der Waffenschaden?



## Fiffi1984 (2. März 2011)

Servus allerseits.

Ich spiele momentan New Vegas und habe vor kurzem dieses Gewehr gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOBeDCNwfq8

Bei Minute 1:45 sieht man ganz deutlich (wenn man Pause macht) dass das Gewehr bei dem Typ einen Schaden von 67 macht. Bei mir sind es nur 40. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie der Unterschied zustande kommt? Habe Stärke auf 7 und Schusswaffen bei 100, daran kann es also nicht liegen. Die Arme sind komplett gesund, der Zustand der Waffe ist wie im Video. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt...


Hat das eventuell was mit dem Level zu tun? Bin erst auf 13 oder 14, der im Video ist schon auf 26. Das dürfte aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, oder?


Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

Das könnte schon daran liegen. Ich GLAUB, dass auch die Stärke oder so nen Einfluss hat, und die steigerst Du ja pro Level. und die Munition. Und dann isses ja an sich ein Rollenspiel, d.h. es müßte es ein ZUfallswert sein, der schwankt


----------



## Fiffi1984 (2. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das könnte schon daran liegen. Ich GLAUB, dass auch die Stärke oder so nen Einfluss hat, und die steigerst Du ja pro Level. und die Munition. Und dann isses ja an sich ein Rollenspiel, d.h. es müßte es ein ZUfallswert sein, der schwankt



Aber soweit ich weiß hat die Stärke doch keinen Einfluss auf den Schaden bei Schusswaffen, oder? Außerdem hatte der Typ imm Video soweit ich weiß nur 6, ich hab 7. Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch spezielle Sniper-Perks?


Also wenn die einzigartigen Waffen zufallsgeneriert wären, das wäre schon etwas komisch, finde ich. Wüsste auch nicht dass da überhaupt irgendwas per Zufall gemacht wird.


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2011)

Könnt vielleicht auch von den Widerständen / der Rüstung des Gegners abhängen wieviel Schaden man verursacht.

Bei der Waffe wäre halt dann einfach der Grundschaden angegeben, von dem noch gewisse Werte abgezogen werden.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das auch wirklich so ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. März 2011)

ich hab mit dem gewehr aber auch weit mehr als 40 schaden gemacht.
stärke hat ich wie du auf 7 schusswaffen auf 100.
ich denk es liegt an den perks, die du noch bekommst, da kommen noch einige die speziell für schusswafenn sind.


----------



## th_h_hexley (2. März 2011)

Benutzt du auch dieselbe Munition? ZST sieht mir verdächtig nach der selbst gemachten Munition aus. Die ist besser als die normale .308 Munition

edit:
fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Gobi_Campaign_Scout_Rifle
Der Schaden wurde anscheinend auch noch nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ich hab mit dem gewehr aber auch weit mehr als 40 schaden gemacht.
> stärke hat ich wie du auf 7 schusswaffen auf 100.
> ich denk es liegt an den perks, die du noch bekommst, da kommen noch einige die speziell für schusswafenn sind.



Nach den Perks hab ich schon geguckt, da kommt keine mehr die was mit Snipern u tun hat oder den Schaden erhöht.

Hattest du denn die Standardmunition?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Benutzt du auch dieselbe Munition? ZST sieht mir verdächtig nach der selbst gemachten Munition aus. Die ist besser als die normale .308 Munition
> 
> edit:
> fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Gobi_Campaign_Scout_Rifle
> Der Schaden wurde anscheinend auch noch nach unten korrigiert.



Das kann natürlich sein! Ich nutze die Standardmunition, bin bis jetzt noch nicht zum Selbermachen gekommen.


Gibts denn sonst noch attraktive Snipergewehre`? Würde meinen Charakter gern darauf spezialisieren... bis jetzt habe ich kaum welche gefunden. Hab schonmal was vom "Guten Amerikaner" aus Vault 34 gelesen. Werde ich mir zu gegebener Zeit auch holen, aber das ist ja kein reines Snipergewehr...


Und wo wir grade dabei sind: Wie siehts mit Rüstungen aus? Werde dafür wahrscheinlich Aufträge für RNK und die Bruderschaft machen müssen, oder?


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. März 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Gibts denn sonst noch attraktive Snipergewehre`? Würde meinen Charakter gern darauf spezialisieren... bis jetzt habe ich kaum welche gefunden. Hab schonmal was vom "Guten Amerikaner" aus Vault 34 gelesen. Werde ich mir zu gegebener Zeit auch holen, aber das ist ja kein reines Snipergewehr...
> 
> 
> Und wo wir grade dabei sind: Wie siehts mit Rüstungen aus? Werde dafür wahrscheinlich Aufträge für RNK und die Bruderschaft machen müssen, oder?



ich hab gerade nachgekuckt bei mir siehts aus wie bei ihm, ich mach 67 schaden mit dem gewehr. ich weiß allerdings nich warum es bei dir nicht der fall ist, er schreibt ja selber unter dem video das man 75 schusswafenn skill und 6 stärke brauch um den maximalen wert zu erzielen. warum das bei dir dann nich funzt.....kp


ich denke als reines sniper gewehr ist das gobi kampagnen gewehr so ziemlich das beste.
der gute amerikaner ist eben, fast eher eine art sturmgewehr aber eben mit snipervisier. 
war eigentlich eine meiner lieblingswaffen, auf mittlere und hohe distanz dank zoom und schneller schussfrequenz sehr praktisch.

eine der besten rüstungen, die ich hatte war die mark 2 kampfrüstung, die konnte man glaube ich bei einem händler kaufen. weiß aber leider nich mehr genau wo   
praktisch genau so gut ist die rüstung vom cover, die ranger veteranen rüstung.
die kannst du ab einem bestimmtem abschnitt im spiel bekommen, indem du einen der ranger veteranen aus dem hinterhalt abknallst. du verlierst dabei kein karma und kannst ihm die rüstung dann einfach abnehmen.

du kannst natürlich auch die aufträge für die stählerne bruderschaft weitermachen, irgendwann kannst du den dann beitreten und ein power training machen, damit du ihre schweren rüstungen tragen kannst.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2011)

Auf welchem Level bist du denn? Das Spiel läuft ja über Steam, also wenn die Waffe per Patch schwächer gemacht wurde, dann müsste das ja bei dir auch so sein. Oder hast du das ausgestellt?


Eventuell steigt die ja ab einem gewissen Rang wieder. So jedenfalls ist es ein Witz.  Da braucht man pro Todeskralle ja mindestens 10 Kugeln.


Davon abgesehen ist es aber ein echt geniales Spiel...


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. März 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Auf welchem Level bist du denn? Das Spiel läuft ja über Steam, also wenn die Waffe per Patch schwächer gemacht wurde, dann müsste das ja bei dir auch so sein. Oder hast du das ausgestellt?
> 
> 
> Eventuell steigt die ja ab einem gewissen Rang wieder. So jedenfalls ist es ein Witz.  Da braucht man pro Todeskralle ja mindestens 10 Kugeln.
> ...


ich bin level 30. die patches sind alle installiert.
ich kanns mir wirklich nicht erklären    auf der offiziellen blog seite von dem der auch die videos gemacht hat, steht schaden 60. 
kann höchstens dann wirklich sein das der schaden ab einem gewissen level nochmal steigt.

für todeskrallen übrigens sehr praktisch ist der alien-blaster. dafür brauchst du aber die  "Wildes Ödland" eigenschaft.


----------



## veilchen (5. März 2011)

Also ich bin Level 31 im Spiel inkl. Dead Money DLC und habe dieses besagte Gewehr auch schon gefunden. Schaden mache ich damit 43 und DPS 79 bei Stärke=7 und Schusswaffen bei 100. Kann es mir auch nicht erklären warum damit so ein Schaden erzielt werden kann  
Die Munni ist jedoch Standard. 308er!


----------

